
The 11-Year-Old Girl Taking Skateboarding by Storm - rchaudhary
https://narratively.com/the-11-year-old-girl-taking-skateboarding-by-storm/
======
aphextim
Awesome!

I remember back in the early 2000's when Ryan Scheckler was promoted by Rodney
Mullen. Here is some old footage and he was 12!

This girl is even younger although I haven't watched any of her footage I'm
sure it is just as good if not better.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvqSAPCH6Jk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvqSAPCH6Jk)

